# Substitute for TPA Honeysuckle?



## LeislB (18/6/20)

Can anyone recommend an alternative for TPA Honeysuckle?


----------



## alex1501 (18/6/20)

TPA Honeysuckle is very unique floral flavour. What are you making?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LeislB (18/6/20)

I'm trying Placid Clone 7 from E-recipes. I really thought I had Honeysuckle, I was looking for it the other day and was sure I ordered it.

https://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/241794/Placid clone v7

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LeislB (18/6/20)

I found it! Problem solved, thanks for the reply @alex1501

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## alex1501 (18/6/20)



Reactions: Like 2


----------

